# How to export GAL [Exchange2003] to excel file using VBSCRIPT



## SREEJITHVU (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Guya,

Please give me vbscript which can export the GAL to a excel file or to a notepad.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why would you need to export it? You can do it with CSVDE from a batch file.


----------



## SREEJITHVU (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Rockn, Thankx for the post.

I acomplisth my task using CSVDE. 

Thankx...


----------

